# Bra Shopping Gone Bad



## H1baby (Apr 7, 2007)

I am sooo disgusted. I have been Bra shopping for a month. I posted a while back on here that I ordered the Le Mystere bra recommended by Oprah. It came in and was way to big even though I did the measuring exactly like their web told me too. It also looked like a grannie bra. I went to all higher end department stores we have and can not find anything that fits right. I even went to Victoria Secret today and tried on about 10 different bras and none of them fit. I am sooooo tired of this. I tried on a 36 DD and it was too big. I tried a 36 D and the cup didn't cover good. I tried 34 DD and the cup was too big. I can't understand the problem. I need a 34 D 1/2. lol. If i could find 1 good bra that actually fit comfortably and held the girls in place I wouldn't care what price I had to pay. Sorry I just had to vent..............

Oh yeah, I forgot 1 more bra. The playtex in the box. OMG I had such pointed boobs in this that i could have used them as pencils to write a letter.


----------



## Jennifer (Apr 7, 2007)

i'm sorry, but HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

in all seriousness, i'm sorry. i know how big of a pain in the ass it could be!


----------



## Maysie (Apr 7, 2007)

Yea bra shopping is a pain in the butt. Maybe you need a deeper cup, but not quite a DD...do they make 38D? I'd try that one!


----------



## magosienne (Apr 7, 2007)

yes, i know finding just one bra is a pain in the a**. you have to try dozens just to find one suiting you. if you can have it in your country, try the brand "Barbara".


----------



## speerrituall1 (Apr 7, 2007)

It sounds as though you are an "in between" sized person. Try going to a specialty shop.


----------



## AngelaGM (Apr 7, 2007)

I am sorry that you are having a difficult time finding a bra that fits you properly. Have you thought to go to a Professional Bra Fitter? HTH=)


----------



## WhitneyF (Apr 7, 2007)

I feel your pain.. bra shopping is the worst! I don't know if you've tried Lane Bryant yet but they have some great bras in bigger cup sizes. And I realize they cater to more voluptuous sized ladies, but they actually carry bras from size 36C and up. Their bras really are fabulous, you should try them! Good luck!

(By the way, I think the size 36's are only carried in a few stores and online.)


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 7, 2007)

I know how you feel........I too am a 34dd but one boob is actually a 34dd and a half!!!LOL

I'd sugest you go with the 34D as long as there aren't really squished...I think thats better than loose cups.

good brands I have tried are...... maidenform65302, chantelle2701,wacoal65302, olga35069

take a look here it's a great site!


----------



## PerfectMistake (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh man, do I feel your pain! It's reall annoying and frustrating. I actually found my best fitting bra at Target!! And actually, sometimes just changing the straps can help somthing that is "almost there".

But one brand, I can't rememer who, actually has 1/2 sizes now! You may wanna give them a try. I wish you luck, I really know how much it sucks!


----------



## dsbeautique (Apr 7, 2007)

aww bless you! i had the same problem all the time! but in the end i gave up and stuck to the closest i could find! you might have to do the same and maybe just alter the straps or something.

Sorry to hear you are so p'd off with it all  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## H1baby (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks everyone, at least I know I am not alone in this bra hunt. lol. I dont think a 38D would work because some of the 36's that I tried on were to big around. I really need a 34 and a freakin cup that covers these bad boys. I am going to go that site dentaldee suggests and check it out. It is hard though ordering online because you aren't there to try it on. As for going to a professional, really the only professionals around here are Victoria Secret and I was there yesterday and they didn't give me anything that really covered. The problem I am findng most is that the girls bunch up in the middle and then you look like you have 2 sets of boobs. I wish I could have them reduced that would fix it all. lol

Hey, what does _fuller figure__ mean? Is it talking about your body or your boobs? Dumb question I know but I really don't know what it means._


----------



## dentaldee (Apr 7, 2007)

full figure usually means bigger around...........minimizer bras usually hold in tight and lift nicely

if you go to that website you can window shop and see what you want.........most major department stores will sell many of the same brands.......not target or walmart but jcpenny or khols.......I'm not familiar with US dept. stores but the higher end ones.......I'm sure you know what i mean!!


----------



## H1baby (Apr 7, 2007)

Yes, I know what you mean. I did go to kohl's and buy a few but they turned out to not be very good. I went in JCPenney's yesterday and had about 5 bra's in hand ready to try on and my husband called and said come get me from work asap so I didnt get to try them on. :bawling: but I will got back there in a day or two and try and find the ones I had in my hand and try them. I just feel like they probably wont work either.


----------



## emily_3383 (Apr 7, 2007)

Im still looking for my perfect bra. All these bras ive been getting make my boobs fall out. I just bought one from Underscore and it seems to be holding up! lol


----------



## H1baby (Apr 7, 2007)

What is underscore??? is it on the web?


----------



## Sirvinya (Apr 7, 2007)

You may not be the size you think you are. I found a great site to help measure your size.

Determining Your Bra Size

*THE ABOVE LINK IS NOT SAFE FOR WORK!*


----------



## Sparko (Apr 9, 2007)

well, i know when i worked at JCPenney, most of the ladies in the Lingerie department were trained to do bra fittings. i don't know if that's ALL JCPenneys or just the few around here (i couldn't imagine that being true), but definitely try and find a pro to fit you and guide you in the right direction ^.^

someone had mentioned the half sizes bras. Playtex makes those, but the "halfs" only go up to "Almost D," which obviously isn't any good if you're like a D.5

but here's the website for them, if you want to take a look anyhow ^.^

Half Sizes TooÂ® - Playtex Bras - Real Solutions For Today's Women


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Apr 9, 2007)

I feel you, I had to go to a specialty Bra shop and I had a Professional Bra Fitter size me. O my gosh girl it was so embarrassing cause I had to take my shirt and bra off, but I'm sooo happy I did it.Now I know my size and what kind of bra to get.


----------



## annamelise (Apr 11, 2007)

Haha.. I'm sorry to laugh.. but I myself still have not find the perfect fitting on my bras... and yeah.. its pisses you off really fast with the funny and weird designs.. :s


----------



## Jobunny (Apr 11, 2007)

That really sucks and must have been so frustrating and infuriating for you! I have a smiliar problem but at the other end of the spectrum - I have small boobs, in between an A and a B depending on how healthy I am, and I have heaps of bras - dozens! - which I don't wear coz they don't fit me quite right. Plus I'm at home 90% of the time (chronic illness) and don't wear bras so when I go out and have to wear one I'm all uncomfortable!

Theterm "fuller figure" when it comes to bras really pisses me off - have you ever looked in the bra catalogues at the models who are advertising them? They're all tiny with huge boobs! ANd some of them don't even have huge boobs so they must have altered the bra somehow for it to look right. Grrrr false advertising if you ask me!

Anyhoo :eusa_whistle: good luck with your search! The thing that sucks is that boobs rarely stay the same in any way (size, shapes, fullness etc) throughout a woman's life so we can look forward to many a bra fitting and many a day spent getting all hot an pissed off in the tiny fitting rooms of the lingerie department! Bad lighting anyone...?


----------



## XkrissyX (Apr 11, 2007)

:rofl2:hahahaha i could imagine that! hahahah im sorry to hear that...it just reminds me when i bough this one bra and i wore it My hubby just called my tities " BARBIE TITS".hahah soooooo embarassed so told myself never again.:icon_redf

But ummm i think they sell 1/2 sizes bra cup now. i dont know what brand but i seen it. You should try that.


----------



## Ambered (Apr 16, 2007)

i am sorry for your troubles! it is really too bad, i went to vic sec and got the new infinity edge. it pushed my boobs up to the sky. i have a kid so this is very good news for me! lol


----------



## sweetstax3 (Apr 18, 2007)

how did the 34 D fit you?...if it's too tight then i think 36 D would be fine. just wear it on the loose side (the 1st rows of hook) and it'll cover your "friends" pretty well. i used to work at VS and that's what i recommended to the customers who had troubles finding a perfect bra.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## girl_geek (Apr 19, 2007)

I would think you should just keep trying 34D's and 34DD's in different brands and different styles, because there can be a big difference between brands and styles! You definitely don't want to go too loose on the band, because then you won't get enough support and your boobs will sag and bounce more! In fact, every makeover TV show I've seen that included a bra fitting, EVERY woman ended up going down in band size and up in cup size, and their boobs always looked much perkier -- and large boobs even looked SMALLER because they had the right support even though the cup size was bigger!

By the way, if the band rides up in the back or if it makes a big dent in the fat under your arms or on your back, then the band size is too big. A smaller band size won't ride up, and it will sit underneath the fattiest part of your back so you won't get those bumps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Not that I'm implying you're fat, I don't even know what you look like, but even slender girls can have a little fat there that's noticeable with a poorly fitted bra!)

Also keep in mind that cup size goes up with band size, so a 36D will have slightly bigger cups than a 34D. A 34D and 36C will probably have similarly-sized cups but with different bands (obviously).

But I do understand your frustration ... I have small boobs, and for FIVE YEARS I never found a bra that fit perfectly! I literally tried on every single 34A and 36A bra I could find in any store that was under $50! But I always had the same problem -- 34A's fit perfect in the cup but were painfully tight in the band, while 36A's had the perfect band size but the cups were too big  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (Apparently I have a wide ribcage for such tiny boobs!) The handful of 36AA's I could find all were either heavily padded (yuck, I don't want to look fake) or had soft cups with no underwires -- why even wear a bra then? Those just made me look flat and floppy! lol Finally I found one brand (Wacoal) that made a slightly padded underwire demi bra in a 36AA and it fits perfectly! Even though it was very expensive at $45, I bought several since it was all that fit!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

So hopefully you will eventually find a bra that fits you too ... let's just hope it doesn't take you 5 years!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sgoofi (Apr 23, 2007)

I can understand how you feel. I once purchased some cheap bras to just get by and it was the worst decision I ever made. The bras wouldn't stay on my breasts.


----------



## fishchick72 (Apr 24, 2007)

Do you have a nordstrom near you? they will measure you &amp; tell you your size &amp; bring you tons of bras to try on &amp; show you how to adjust them, etc. It was a great experience for me &amp; I am a super hard size to find (32DD)


----------



## BeneBaby (Apr 24, 2007)

I know Target sells a brand that comes in half sizes. I am not sure if they carry larger cups, but check it out. Isn't it interesting how all of us girls have a hard time finding a bra?? The lingerie companies out there should recognize that this is a market that can use some new technology.


----------



## Lyndebe (May 3, 2007)

I went bra shopping yesterday after work and came home with nothing. I'd rather have a root canal! I am also in the 34 -36 D range and even the same manufacturers bras are not uniform size from style to style. I need fuller cups and higner sides since I spill out on the sides under my arms. do you prefer a soft cup or the harder formed cups? (not padded) I hate cups that wrinkle when you sit down.


----------



## chocobon (May 3, 2007)

I still haven't found my perfect bra  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## JackieCD (May 4, 2007)

Hells Bells!!! You ought to be a crossdresser and try getting a good bra fitting. Not possible with the sales lady breaking down into fits of laughter. But a lot of fun anyway. Jackie


----------



## mehrunissa (May 6, 2007)

I say go for a pro bra fitting - they'll give you your correct bra measurement (for instance, I thought I was 36A, but I'm really 34B) and advise you on what style bra is best for your boobs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ivette (May 6, 2007)

i'm sorry you're having a problem finding the right bra. i understand completely.

i had a bit of a problem finding the right bra for myself. i got mine at kohl's.

brand name bali - bra minimizer.

don't know exact name

i hope this helps


----------



## luxotika (May 6, 2007)

I agree that you may not be the size you think you are. I would go to a few department stores and have them measure you. I have heard from numerous people that Victoria's Secret measures wrong, so they may not be the best to go to get measured. Also, it may be that you are just picking out "cute" bras. Some really ugly bras fit the best if you know what I am saying! If you think you have a hard time, I wear a "G", and they make very few cute bras for women that are that busty.


----------



## KristieTX (May 6, 2007)

I'm sorry, but when I read the part about the Playtex bra making your boobs pointed, I busted out laughing. :add_wegbrech:

I'm a 44DD so I have a bit of a problem finding bras that are "cute" and fit. I hate "granny" bras. :sleepyhead:


----------

